# Keaton Beach/Steinhatchee?



## cableguychris (Jun 1, 2015)

anybody been down to the flats around keaton lately? i hear the fishing has been tough this spring. i was wondering if it has picked up any. Really got the itch to go,just dont want to waste my time


----------



## Coreypnich (Jun 1, 2015)

I fished out of Keaton Saturday and managed a few short trout and missed a nice red. On Sunday, we fished out of steinhatchee and limited out on trout but didn't do anything with the reds. Its been tough this spring but maybe its turning around!


----------



## glumpkin (Jun 4, 2015)

Just got back from Keaton last night, and fishing around Keaton was not very good. Made the trip down to Steinhatchee (little bank/9 mile sand bar area) and caught large number of trout, but only a few keepers. Most were between 13 and 15 inch.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jun 4, 2015)

My Dad just got back yesterday from Steinhatchee fished Tuesday and Wednesday morning... caught three keeper trout and a multitude of shorts.    

Fishing has been super tough this spring down there.


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 6, 2015)

My brother and his wife were there yesterday. Same thing as BDawgs folks. Very slow, just a few short trout, ladyfish, etc. for the first trip this spring/summer, he didn't get any reds, which have been the only thing saving trips for us so far. It hasn't been this tough in a long time. I don't feel sorry for him though, he's leaving for Venice La Monday morning for a week. I "suspect" they will,have a little better luck there.


----------



## cableguychris (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reports. Sounds like fishing from the Hatch and further south is better than Keaton, or at least is the lesser of the two evils. Not what I was hoping to hear


----------



## WinMag.300 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Fished there over the weekend*

between three of us we were two trout short of a full limit.  Probably had 20+ shorts, and 13 keepers with three fish at 20'', 21'', and 22''.


----------



## cableguychris (Jun 9, 2015)

@ WinMag.... what area were u fishing


----------



## WinMag.300 (Jun 9, 2015)

*...*

Just south of Dallas Creek.


----------



## cableguychris (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cableguychris (Jun 9, 2015)

@ WinMag... did you catch them on the rise or fall of the tide?


----------



## Coreypnich (Jun 9, 2015)

Fished out of steinhatchee this past Saturday with my dad. We caught at least 40 short trout and only one keeper. Easily the most shorts I have caught in a trip without also catching a limit of keepers. On a side note, anybody got any advice for the reds? I have come up empty on them the past 2 trips.


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 9, 2015)

The trout have been slow all year for us, but we've been crushing the reds. Work the creek mouths and the bays outside them south of the river. We use gulps and twitch baits, usually mirrodines or mirro minnows


----------



## Coreypnich (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! ill give it a try


----------

